# Started this piece when I was 12.



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

This took 25 years to complete and I know heavily influenced by Beethoven, but cut some slack please, I was like a rabbit in his headlights. I was obsessed with him after discovering him at 10 years old. For a time I actually thought I was born with Beethoven already programmed into my mind.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Overall, I really liked it! Yes, a huge influence on Beethoven, but I think quite unique in some ways as well.

*Measure 4-* Something about this measures seems a little weak harmonically-wise. Maybe change up the left hand to stronger, more supportive, notes?

*Measure 5-* Is that first chord dissonance intentional?

*Measure 6- 12* Perhaps change up the continuous left hand sixteenth notes for a bit- maybe even give the left hand the melody?

*Measure 18-* Again, I don't know if you intended to make it dissonant and "clashing." It sounds fine, just not like Beethoven, which you said was the main influence for this work. It just doesn't seem to fit with the other classical and Romantic elements of the piece.

*Measures 24-25-* A bit odd note-wise. Maybe add some texture and support. Or maybe you wanted it to sound blank and bare like this?

*Measures 38-41*- I actually really like this part, but again, it doesn't seem to fit in the with the rest of the piece.

The development sounds very good, and in the recapitulation some of the same issues that I talked about earlier.

But overall, a very good piece, especially considering you started it when you were 12!


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for your comments and for taking the time to listen to my piece, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah, obviously influenced by Ludwig. It's nice.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoyed it, good work!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Fun to hear! It's obvious the considerable work you put into it, and would be fun to hear in an actual live performance.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

This is probably the most playful, exciting and fun piece I heard on this forum. It sounds like Beethoven is not too serious this time


----------

